# Need advice on damaged Descoware!  Could it contain lead in the enamel?



## lovesabaker (Oct 3, 2007)

Help, I need new enamel on my Descoware. Has anyone heard of getting it *professionally re-enameled*? Is there a company that does this? I know clawfoot bathtubs can be re-enameled, so what about enameled cookware? I own three terrific pieces of the old Descoware. They have been abused by their previous "owners" (my grandmother and my mother...), and I continue to use them all. My favorite is my 12" flame orange oval fish pan, in which I make a terrific apple crisp. I know my children understand my sentimental attachment to these pots, and hope to inherit them from me. If I hand them over, I would sure like to get them refurbished with new enamel first. I have chips, worn enamel (almost scrubbed off), and hairline cracks in the enamel with large chips from the biggest cracks. The metal itself is fine---the problems are mainly in the inside surface and chip-prone edges. I would want a professional job, or none at all. Help!

Also, *could there be lead* in the old enamel surface? I know some glass could contain led, so couldn't enamel? Since it is a melted glass-like surface?


----------

